# New Juices Just Arrived - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (22/7/15)

As usual we have some new juices in joining the Sir Vape Family. check them out 













Order them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/7/15)

Awesome stuff guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## VapeSnow (22/7/15)

I need to stock up on my juice. Hope there is still left month end I can wait to taste that espresso one.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (22/7/15)

?


----------



## Sir Vape (22/7/15)

There is a drop down menu if you hover over the juice tab. The menu will drop down showing the different lines.

Call me if any issues

Hugo


----------

